# Knocking off Strokes



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Guys : By no means am I a golfer, I'm just starting to mature, but one thing I do know is watching another guy swing in a video or DVD is not going to teach you to swing better. It must be you watching yourself and reconnizing(sic)mistakes or someone watching you swing the club and making corrections. I beleive this to be paramount for improvement. With a pro or another golfer you are practicing good swings not praticing bad swings.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

On the contrary, one can learn quite a bit by watching (good) golfers swing. If there is somethign you need to clear up, then watching a pro golfer can help you in the right direction, however, yes, the best way to mae sure your swinging correctly, is to get a pro to watch you. But as far as just as a reminder, or check up for your swing, watching someone else can do that fine.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

300Yards said:


> On the contrary, one can learn quite a bit by watching (good) golfers swing. If there is somethign you need to clear up, then watching a pro golfer can help you in the right direction, however, yes, the best way to mae sure your swinging correctly, is to get a pro to watch you. But as far as just as a reminder, or check up for your swing, watching someone else can do that fine.


This is like answering which came first, the chicken or the egg, because if your trying to mimic anothers golfers swing, from a video or DVD how do you know your doing it correctly? you may hit the ball and either get a resulft of good, fair or poor. Most golfers I've played with have told me they can see other golfers mistakes yet its hard to see there own. This discussion could become an inpass or a stale mate the way I see it. Back to you 300 yards


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

actually I think there are some things you can pickup by watching a good player swing. Posture, address, grip, and probably most important tempo. I know I have improved by playing wiht players better than I


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> actually I think there are some things you can pickup by watching a good player swing. Posture, address, grip, and probably most important tempo. I know I have improved by playing wiht players better than I


Now you make a good point "I know I have improved by playing with players better than I" you most likely ask them to watch your swing and you could adjust from there. I'm refering to buying someone's video or DVD


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

broken tee said:


> This is like answering which came first, the chicken or the egg, because if your trying to mimic anothers golfers swing, from a video or DVD how do you know your doing it correctly? you may hit the ball and either get a resulft of good, fair or poor. Most golfers I've played with have told me they can see other golfers mistakes yet its hard to see there own. This discussion could become an inpass or a stale mate the way I see it. Back to you 300 yards



Yeah, it is hard to see your own mistakes, but that's why man invented the camcorder. You can see things like tempo, and address, but also subtle things such as the weight shift. You don't really mimic per say, but try to get an idea of what something shOuld loOk like, so that you can see how you compare to it. No two swings are alike, but if you can get the basic idea of how something should be done, then you can modify it to work for you.

A lot of what I know today has come from watching better golfers play. I am almost entirely self taught. 



broken tee said:


> Now you make a good point "I know I have improved by playing with players better than I" you most likely ask them to watch your swing and you could adjust from there. I'm refering to buying someone's video or DVD


Yep, I agree with you there. Most of the DVDs are garbage..


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Knocking off strokes*



300Yards said:


> Yeah, it is hard to see your own mistakes, but that's why man invented the camcorder. You can see things like tempo, and address, but also subtle things such as the weight shift. You don't really mimic per say, but try to get an idea of what something shOuld loOk like, so that you can see how you compare to it. No two swings are alike, but if you can get the basic idea of how something should be done, then you can modify it to work for you.
> 
> A lot of what I know today has come from watching better golfers play. I am almost entirely self taught.
> 
> ...


Now we are on the same wave length, I agree when you say video tape yourself that does help. way to go teaching yourself to play. My Mom and dad helped me get started but since they started having health issues I've had to turn to pro's for help on their suggestion and I'm getting better. So keep your head down.
Bob


----------

